# FreeMasonry websites



## LK600 (Jan 8, 2018)

Hey guys,

     I’m trying to form a list of (private) websites that help members / others learn about Freemasonry.  Here is what I have so far:



Paul M Bessel's website
www.bessel.org


The Phylaxis
www.thephylaxis.org/bogus/bogusgrandlodges.php


The winding Stairs
www.thewindingstairs.com

MasonicPath
www.masonicpath.com


Freemason Information
http://www.freemasoninformation.com/


Occult of Personality
www.occultofpersonality.net


The After lodge Podcast
www.afterlodge.com


Masonic Roundtable
www.themasonicroundtable.com


Masonic World
www.masonicworld.com


Pietre Stone's Review of Freemasonry
www.freemasons-freemasonry.com


...A Page about Freemasonry
www.web.mit.edu/dryfoo/Masons/
World's oldest Masonic website


The Masonic Trowel
www.themasonictrowel.com/


A Sacred Text Archive
http://www.sacred-texts.com/


Visual Glossary of Religious Symbols
http://symboldictionary.net/


A Manly P. Hall Archive
http://www.manlyphall.org/



Time Maps of Ancient Civilizations
https://www.timemaps.com/



Phoenix St. John
http://www.phoenixstjohn.com/



Freemasonry Squared
http://www.freemasonrysquared.org/


The Millennial Free Mason
www.millennialfreemason.com


The Masonic Traveler
www.masonictraveler.blogspot.com


Chris Hodapp's Blog
www.freemasonsfordummies.blogspot.com/


J. Jones Blog and Vlog
https://masonicimprovement.wordpress.com/

The Master Mason
www.masonictraveler.blogspot.com/


Gnosismasonry
https://gnosismasonry.wordpress.com/


Building Hiram
http://buildinghiram.blogspot.com/


Laws of Silence
http://lawsofsilence.blogspot.com/



The Hedge Mason
http://hedgemason.blogspot.com/



From Darkness to Light
http://fromdarknesstolight-somoteitbe.blogspot.com/


Midnight Freemasons
www.midnightfreemason.blogspot.com/


The Tao of Masonry
http://masonictao.wordpress.com/


Jason Richards
www.2footruler.wordpress.com/ 


My Freemasonry
www.myfreemasonry.com


R/Freemasonry
http://reddit.com/r/freemasonry


R/afterlodge
http://reddit.com/r/afterlodge


FreeMason Hall
www..freemasonhall.com


Freemason Network
www.freemasonnetwork.org/home


Freemason Page
www.facebook.com/freemasonspage


Masonicinfo
http://masonicinfo.com


Grand Lodge of British Columbia and Yukon
http://freemasonry.bcy.ca/


Lodge Devotion 723
http://www.lodgedevotion.net/devotionnews/education-editorial-articles

Three Distinct Knocks
www.threedistinctknocks.org

Chuck Dunning
www.chuckdunning.com

Masonic Book Club
www.amasonicbookclub.com

Brought to Light
http://podcast.blueloungesocial.com/
https://itunes.apple.com/au/podcast/brought-to-light/id1129602580?mt=2
http://feeds.feedburner.com/broughttolight
https://www.youtube.com/blueloungesocialclub




     It would be great if you know of any not listed, please post a link(s) so I can add them.  Again, Thanks guys!  (I’ll update this list as people post new)


----------



## Elexir (Jan 8, 2018)

Masonicinfo

http://masonicinfo.com


----------



## CLewey44 (Jan 8, 2018)

I think you pretty much covered most of it lol. Some of these sites do have some 'questionable' content in regards to our obligations.


----------



## LK600 (Jan 8, 2018)

CLewey44 said:


> I think you pretty much covered most of it lol. Some of these sites do have some 'questionable' content in regards to our obligations.


If there is a site listed that needs removed let me know.  I don't want to promote intentional or accidental misinformation.


----------



## Glen Cook (Jan 8, 2018)

I realize you said private, but I would recommend GL of British Columbia and Yukon.


----------



## coachn (Jan 8, 2018)

Thanks for including by blog.  Much appreciated.


----------



## Bloke (Jan 8, 2018)

Glen Cook said:


> I realize you said private, but I would recommend GL of British Columbia and Yukon.


I agree with Glen - http://freemasonry.bcy.ca/ It's a great site, and I consider it a reliable source..

One of my lodges has  a web site, but it's mainly editorial but there is education stuff here http://www.lodgedevotion.net/devotionnews/education-editorial-articles  It's a bit of a rabbit hole, it has over 550 pages.


----------



## LK600 (Jan 8, 2018)

All sites to this point have been added, thanks guys!


----------



## JJones (Jan 9, 2018)

LK600 said:


> J. Jones Blog and Vlog
> https://lonestarmason.wordpress.com/



Thanks for much for including me!

Just an update though, I did a bit of rebranding with the New Year and I have a new website address: https://masonicimprovement.wordpress.com/


----------



## LK600 (Jan 10, 2018)

JJones said:


> Thanks for much for including me!
> 
> Just an update though, I did a bit of rebranding with the New Year and I have a new website address: https://masonicimprovement.wordpress.com/


Correction made, thank you!  If anyone is not seeing their website / blog / etc listed, it is not intentional.  Please feel free to give it to me and I'll add it.  Thanks guys.


----------



## Squire Bentley (Jan 13, 2018)

You missed the most visited Masonic website in America - http://www.phoenixmasonry.org/

Frederic L. Milliken
Executive Director


----------



## Bloke (Jan 13, 2018)

Squire Bentley said:


> You missed the most visited Masonic website in America - http://www.phoenixmasonry.org/
> 
> Frederic L. Milliken
> Executive Director


It's a fantastic web site !


----------



## Bloke (Jan 13, 2018)

LK600 said:


> Phoenix St. John
> http://www.phoenixstjohn.com/



This keeps taking me to a password protected page ?


----------



## LK600 (Jan 13, 2018)

Squire Bentley said:


> You missed the most visited Masonic website in America - http://www.phoenixmasonry.org/
> 
> Frederic L. Milliken
> Executive Director


Added.

On edit, removed.

  I had never heard of this site, and while I completely believe many people use it, and love it, within 10 minutes of looking, I was uncomfortable with some things discussed, advised, and shown.  Most of it can be found in a certain book, but that doesn't make it appropriate to me.  No offense intended towards anyone.


----------



## LK600 (Jan 13, 2018)

Bloke said:


> This keeps taking me to a password protected page ?


I don't know... looks like its down.  I'll keep checking.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 13, 2018)

Cool! Thanks for the post Brother LK600.


----------



## Squire Bentley (Jan 13, 2018)

LK600 said:


> Added.
> 
> On edit, removed.
> 
> I had never heard of this site, and while I completely believe many people use it, and love it, within 10 minutes of looking, I was uncomfortable with some things discussed, advised, and shown.  Most of it can be found in a certain book, but that doesn't make it appropriate to me.  No offense intended towards anyone.



(1) Chuck Dunning, a Texas Freemason, just appeared on Phoenixmasonry's video podcast, Phoenixmasonry Live as has Masonic artist Ryan Flynn, Masonic apron maker Patrick Craddock, Masonic historian Dr. David Harrison, Texas Freemason Hando Nakur a concert pianist, Texas Freemason Jim McBeth maker of Masonic knives, Masonic author P.D. Newman and others.
(2) Freemason Information's Greg Stewart, The Masonic Traveler, has co-hosted a Phoenixmasony Live show and links us on the FMI website.
(3) Coach John Nagy has appeared on Phoenixmasony Live and endorses Phoenixmasonry
(4) Phoenix St. John is Phoenixmasony's Director of Public Relations website
(5) Your own Blake Bowden looks on us favorably
(6) Phoenixmasonry.org gets 60,000 - 60K - visits PER DAY~


----------



## LK600 (Jan 13, 2018)

Squire Bentley said:


> (1) Chuck Dunning, a Texas Freemason, just appeared on Phoenixmasonry's video podcast, Phoenixmasonry Live as has Masonic artist Ryan Flynn, Masonic apron maker Patrick Craddock, Masonic historian Dr. David Harrison, Texas Freemason Hando Nakur a concert pianist, Texas Freemason Jim McBeth maker of Masonic knives, Masonic author P.D. Newman and others.
> (2) Freemason Information's Greg Stewart, The Masonic Traveler, has co-hosted a Phoenixmasony Live show and links us on the FMI website.
> (3) Coach John Nagy has appeared on Phoenixmasony Live and endorses Phoenixmasonry
> (4) Phoenix St. John is Phoenixmasony's Director of Public Relations website
> ...


Why did you give me the advertisement?  Not sure what to say but... good job?


----------



## acjohnson53 (Jan 13, 2018)

What about Myfreemasonry.com???


----------



## LK600 (Jan 13, 2018)

acjohnson53 said:


> What about Myfreemasonry.com???


It is absolutely there already lol.


----------



## acjohnson53 (Jan 13, 2018)

A whole World of Knowlwdge....I'm just saying....


----------



## LK600 (Jan 13, 2018)

acjohnson53 said:


> A whole World of Knowlwdge....I'm just saying....


Agreed times 2


----------



## Bloke (Jan 14, 2018)

LK600 said:


> Added.
> 
> On edit, removed.
> 
> I had never heard of this site, and while I completely believe many people use it, and love it, within 10 minutes of looking, I was uncomfortable with some things discussed, advised, and shown.  Most of it can be found in a certain book, but that doesn't make it appropriate to me.  No offense intended towards anyone.


I thought it must have been there for me not to have mentioned it.  I think it is a great site.


----------



## CLewey44 (Jan 14, 2018)

I think it is probably a very informative website, too informative, but I'd question why it has posted every single sgn, tkn, stp, dgd and pw, ritual etc. on it and then claims to be a Masonic site. I know it's already all over the internet but why add to that and then brag you have 60K visitors per day reading our 'secrets'. I thought we were NOT supposed to write, type, engrave or whatever any secrets of Masons and Masonry upon anything movable or immovable whereby they may become legible or intelligible to any non-Mason or brother of a lesser degree thereby unlawfully obtaining them through our unworthiness. It's really a pretty simple request and one of our first lessons of secrecy and yet this site has everything posted on it. Is this person a 'regular' Mason would be my question? If so, how is this considered ok? If not, then why are we hailing this? This sort of easy, loose revealing of everything and lacksidasicle behavior is apart of the decline and problem of Masonry. It's why guys don't have much interest in it anymore because they can see this crap all over the internet and there is no mystique or attraction to the Craft.  Just my 2 cents.

EDIT:
-Even our red book in OK didn't have the pics of how to do these things nor did it actually say the pwd if I'm not mistaken but used **** for example in its place.


----------



## LK600 (Jan 14, 2018)

Bloke said:


> I thought it must have been there for me not to have mentioned it.  I think it is a great site.


It appears as though the gentleman was under the impression that I removed the link to the site because of the irregular (not recognized)  status of it or it's members I presume.  The reason I removed the link was exactly what Clewey44 stated (as indicated in my original post).  Also as stated, no offense was intended, and I can understand how people would like a site that gives out a vast amount of information.  My issue is that it gives out more than it should and thus, I can not list it.  I am sorry.


----------



## David612 (Jan 14, 2018)

Bloke said:


> I thought it must have been there for me not to have mentioned it.  I think it is a great site.


i like the online museum, I’ve got a few items listed.


----------



## Bloke (Jan 14, 2018)

LK600 said:


> It appears as though the gentleman was under the impression that I removed the link to the site because of the irregular (not recognized)  status of it or it's members I presume.  The reason I removed the link was exactly what Clewey44 stated (as indicated in my original post).  Also as stated, no offense was intended, and I can understand how people would like a site that gives out a vast amount of information.  My issue is that it gives out more than it should and thus, I can not list it.  I am sorry.



Fair enough, I've never noticed the ritual section, I like the articles but particularly the artifacts.


----------



## Trufflehound (Jan 16, 2018)

https://theroyalart.wordpress.com


----------



## acjohnson53 (Jan 16, 2018)

I'm not passing ritual readings, we got different rituals.....I read from a Duncans...


----------



## LK600 (Jan 17, 2018)

acjohnson53 said:


> I'm not passing ritual readings, we got different rituals.....I read from a Duncans...


If you meant that in reference to me, I was referring to Mr. Bentley's previous post.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 17, 2018)

CLewey44 said:


> Is this person a 'regular' Mason would be my question? If so, how is this considered ok?


Good question.


----------



## acjohnson53 (Jan 18, 2018)

who me, I am a Master Mason, Prince Hall Mason Philomathean Lodge #2, Sacramento, California, Meet every 2nd Tuesday and 4th Tuesday. AASR Valley of Vilseck pending demitting to California Jurisdiction. And how he gonna question my creditials and he just an EA. You still have a lot of work to do...Be off. Stay in that circle....


----------



## Elexir (Jan 18, 2018)

acjohnson53 said:


> who me, I am a Master Mason, Prince Hall Mason Philomathean Lodge #2, Sacramento, California, Meet every 2nd Tuesday and 4th Tuesday. AASR Valley of Vilseck pending demitting to California Jurisdiction. And how he gonna question my creditials and he just an EA. You still have a lot of work to do...Be off. Stay in that circle....



Just becuse you have fancy titles dont make you any better.

This tuesday the grand junior warden went around serving food with EAs, FCs and MM.


----------



## LK600 (Jan 18, 2018)

acjohnson53 said:


> who me, I am a Master Mason, Prince Hall Mason Philomathean Lodge #2, Sacramento, California, Meet every 2nd Tuesday and 4th Tuesday. AASR Valley of Vilseck pending demitting to California Jurisdiction. And how he gonna question my creditials and he just an EA. You still have a lot of work to do...Be off. Stay in that circle....



Who are you talking to?  Who questioned your credentials?


----------



## LK600 (Jan 18, 2018)

LK600 said:


> Who are you talking to?  Who questioned your credentials?


I had to go back through this entire thread, and I could still be wrong.   Brother acjohnson53, at no time in this thread was I talking to you except in relation to myfreemasonry.com being already in the list.  Everything else you reacted to was NOT addressed to you but Mr. Bentley (or his post).  If it's not that, I have no idea who your talking to.

On a side note, judging someone's status or intelligence based on the degree would be a huge mistake.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 18, 2018)

Elexir said:


> Just becuse you have fancy titles dont make you any better.
> 
> This tuesday the grand junior warden went around serving food with EAs, FCs and MM.





LK600 said:


> On a side note, judging somesomeone's status or intelligence based on the degree would be a huge mistake.


Good points.


----------



## LK600 (Jan 18, 2018)

Warrior1256 said:


> Good points.



Though you catching my misspelling might alter that sentence.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 18, 2018)

LK600 said:


> Though you catching my misspelling might alter that sentence.


Lol....Naw, I got it.


----------



## David612 (Jan 18, 2018)

acjohnson53 said:


> who me, I am a Master Mason, Prince Hall Mason Philomathean Lodge #2, Sacramento, California, Meet every 2nd Tuesday and 4th Tuesday. AASR Valley of Vilseck pending demitting to California Jurisdiction. And how he gonna question my creditials and he just an EA. You still have a lot of work to do...Be off. Stay in that circle....


Your attitude speakes more than your title.


----------



## Paul Aquilina (Jan 22, 2018)

Your forgetting the most important podcast in the southern hemisphere 
https://www.youtube.com/blueloungesocialclub


----------



## CLewey44 (Jan 22, 2018)

Paul Aquilina said:


> Your forgetting the most important podcast in the southern hemisphere
> https://www.youtube.com/blueloungesocialclub


You got a new subscriber in the northern hemisphere.


----------



## Paul Aquilina (Jan 22, 2018)

CLewey44 said:


> You got a new subscriber in the northern hemisphere.


Thanks! We appreciate it.


----------



## LK600 (Jan 22, 2018)

Paul Aquilina said:


> Your forgetting the most important podcast in the southern hemisphere
> https://www.youtube.com/blueloungesocialclub


Added... I think I got them all.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 23, 2018)

Paul Aquilina said:


> Your forgetting the most important podcast in the southern hemisphere
> https://www.youtube.com/blueloungesocialclub


I joined.


----------



## Bloke (Jan 23, 2018)

Warrior1256 said:


> I joined.


You do know you now need to fly to Melbourne (Australia) for the Christmas Pub Crawl this year.

I'll buy


----------



## LK600 (Jan 23, 2018)

It's a great podcast, I started from the beginning and am working my way forward.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 24, 2018)

Bloke said:


> You do know you now need to fly to Melbourne (Australia) for the Christmas Pub Crawl this year.
> 
> I'll buy


Lol....I'd love to if only my budget would allow it.


----------



## Bloke (Jan 24, 2018)

Warrior1256 said:


> Lol....I'd love to if only my budget would allow it.


I know the feeling Bro...


----------

